# Asio peak, help



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 21, 2012)

Why do I get asio peak in kontakt5/cubase?
I've only used 6 midi tracks 1 instance.

Upon opening K5 I saw some soundcard asio setting,but I just clicked ok without looking....Now I can't find that screen back.

The sound pops and cracks as it hits the 100% peak.
The asio peak jumps around 50% when I play on 1 midi track,and takes a while for it to settle (10sec)

Specs:
Intel Core 2 QUad CPU Q6600 2,40GHz
RAM: 8,00 GB
Windows 7 64bit

Soundcard ESI Maya 24-bit 96/192kHz


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 21, 2012)

Cubase may not be set to your correct sound card (possibly trying to run ASIO on your PC's normal sound card instead of the ESI).

You can check that under Devices | Device Setup | VST Audio System. There are some generic ASIO drivers in there like "ASIO DirectX Full Duplex" and "General Low Latency ASIO" that won't be your ESI.

If running Kontakt 5 standalone, the menu to see the sound card is under File | Options | Audio.

These should do it.

- Rodney


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 21, 2012)

synapse21 @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> Cubase may not be set to your correct sound card (possibly trying to run ASIO on your PC's normal sound card instead of the ESI).
> 
> You can check that under Devices | Device Setup | VST Audio System. There are some generic ASIO drivers in there like "ASIO DirectX Full Duplex" and "General Low Latency ASIO" that won't be your ESI.
> 
> ...



It was always set to ESI maya asio 2.0,the correct one.
The pops and clicks appeared after the 6th track.

I can see that the CPU meter in kontakt5 is maxing out as well... like wooot. Already,with those specifications.


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 21, 2012)

Are there hardware buffer settings you can adjust? My RME Multiface sits between 256 - 1024, depending on the session.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 21, 2012)

synapse21 @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> Are there hardware buffer settings you can adjust? My RME Multiface sits between 256 - 1024, depending on the session.


Either I'm blind or completely dumb but I can't see no buffer settings whatsoever. 
Only samplerate options in soundcard control panel and kontakt standalone.

Found info on alot having this issue...some are disabling windows midi ports,disabling/enabling core processor within cubase,re-installing CB,updating.


I have a fresh 5.00 CB5 so within all reason this should probably not be a problem with the recent update...If it doesn't work I'll update to 6.5.


Where do you change your buffer size?


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 21, 2012)

No..updating 5.5.3 doesn't help...


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 21, 2012)

Honestly, I've never heard of your sound card before. My RME comes with a whole software suite called TotalMix that essentially acts as a front end and routing software for the card, and the buffer settings are stored within.

Do you have another card to try and see if you have the same issues?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 21, 2012)

Check Cubase power scheme. It may be active. Turn it off if it is.

José


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 22, 2012)

josejherring @ Sat Jul 21 said:


> Check Cubase power scheme. It may be active. Turn it off if it is.
> 
> José



I don't have another card no:/



Where is the power scheme located?


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 22, 2012)

Perhaps pulling up the Control Panel within Cubase's VST Devices for it will bring up something you can adjust?


----------



## José Herring (Jul 22, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> josejherring @ Sat Jul 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Check Cubase power scheme. It may be active. Turn it off if it is.
> ...




Oh, I don't remember. You'll have to look it up in the manual.

Last year I had a situation similar to yours, Cubase implemented this power feature that basically sets everything to maximum. This was in Cubase 5.5 though, so I don't know if they've kept the feature.

If I'm on Cubase 6.5 today I'll check it out and see what they're doing about that these days.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 22, 2012)

josejherring @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> Audun Jemtland @ Sun Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > josejherring @ Sat Jul 21 said:
> ...



Cool. I changed from asio 2.0 to a low latency asio driver...random unoriginal driver...It worked a little better though. 

Other than that people have been fiddling around with multicore processing options in a user created software. It was actually alot of RME and windows 7 users.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 22, 2012)

I checked. It's under the devices menu. If you click on the audio section there's a check box that says "use steinberg power scheme". i've had trouble with that in the past. But, I turned it on today and it seemed to be fine. But, I didn't do any real testing.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 23, 2012)

josejherring @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> I checked. It's under the devices menu. If you click on the audio section there's a check box that says "use steinberg power scheme". i've had trouble with that in the past. But, I turned it on today and it seemed to be fine. But, I didn't do any real testing.


Didn't see it because it doesn't say that on mine...It says "Disable CPU energy saving." (which turns ON the power scheme) And optimizes the performance.


What is your driver called that you use with your RME card?
I've been interested in RME's babyface.

Apparently on mine there's 2 choices.....The ASIO 2.0 doesn't work properly no matter what.


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Nuendo and Kontakt both use the *ASIO Hammerfall DSP* driver installed by the RME software.

I do not use either of the other 2 options, which are:

ASIO DirectX Full Duplex Driver
Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver

As I mentioned, I get by pretty well with a buffer sample setting of 512-1024 on decently-weighted orchestral template (nearly 29GB loaded), using an i7 2600K (3.4GHz) CPU.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Mon Jul 23 said:


> josejherring @ Sun Jul 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked. It's under the devices menu. If you click on the audio section there's a check box that says "use steinberg power scheme". i've had trouble with that in the past. But, I turned it on today and it seemed to be fine. But, I didn't do any real testing.
> ...



I use the audio drive that came with my audio interface which is made by Echo Audio.

Also, @synopsis21, if you running 512 to 1024, that's pretty poor performance these days especially for the machine you have.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Jul 24, 2012)

Gotcha.

So what buffer size should/could synapse21 ride?

And for example how many ms(milliseconds) does 256 equal ?

I've misunderstood it...I thought more latency/buffer is better.


Maybe there's some kind of software that measures where you 'should be'.


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 24, 2012)

I adjust the buffers depending on the session and how Nuendo's behaving, but my default is normally at 256, jumping to 512 or 1024 if I'm experiencing any dropouts or other issues, though that typically doesn't happen until I'm really layering the libraries.

I'm typically not concerned with input latency for playing notes into the sequencer live so much, so this works for me.

- Rodney


----------



## José Herring (Jul 24, 2012)

Audun Jemtland @ Tue Jul 24 said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> So what buffer size should/could synapse21 ride?
> 
> ...



There's no "should be". But, in general I noticed that if latency gets above 256, timing issues arise when recording midi or audio. It could just be me, but I have a hard time even recording midi above 256. 

The more latency the more time it takes the sound to reach your ears so to compensate, I start playing way ahead of the beat causing me to go back in an slide everything back.


----------



## synapse21 (Jul 24, 2012)

True, though since I typically end up manually quantizing the notes anyway for legato transitions, etc., it's not too bad.

There is auto-quantize, but that can destroy some performances. Definitely a toss-up, especially with Native processing in programs like Cubase / Nuendo.

- Rodney


----------

